# Snake strike position (Opinion on this photo)



## Bearjamin (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey guys,

New to snake keeping and first time poster here. I got my 5-6 year old royal python about 3 weeks ago. Got her from a reptile rescue and the man who runs it was very helpful and checked my viv setup was all correct and would only hand over snakes when he's happy it will go to a good home. I went to go visit the centre and fell in love with one of the royals named Cookie, handled her for a good half hour while chatting about snakes and she was so calm and chilled out. When she arrived I left her for the first week to settle in before starting to handle her. Then started out with like 10 mins a day for a few days and she began to open up and explore a bit more instead of just sitting curled up on my lap (nothing wrong with that of course). 

One time she was sat with my girlfriend and she went to strike me but missed. It was my own fault though I was admiring how iridescent the scales were on her head and was kinda staring and moving side to side. But another day when I put her back in the viv she turned back to back into a corner and struck again as I was sliding the glass door across. I kind feel that she was just a bit irritable as she was due to feed, so left her a couple of days, drop feed her a rat wiener (which she ate), and left for another few days. 

I've been away for the week so my girlfriend has been looking after her, changing water etc. She got her out for a few minutes and said that she seemed to turn her head towards her in an S shape. We've read about snakes doing an S shape when they are about to strike, but now whenever she out I take her out and see her neck like this, were kind of a bit paranoid about if she is going to bite, or if it's just a normal stance for a snake to have. It is a slithery snake after all. She took a picture, anyone have an opinion if this looks like a strike position? 










Turns out she didn't bite after all, but still a bit worried. Is she still just settling in? Also what is the best thing to do if a snake bites and holds on? I have searched the forums about snake bites but all I can find is people saying don't pull as it can break teeth off, but nothing about how to actually get them off.

Sorry for the long post. 

Thanks


----------



## RMJ (May 12, 2015)

Hold their head under running water/submerge in a bowl/sink.

it will take time for the snake to settle in, I don't handle any newcomers for at least 2 weeks so bear in mind, there is a lot for the snake to take in/smells/scenery.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

it is pretty unlikely that your snake will bite and if it does it probably won't hold on it will just strike and nip. if it does hold on then the best thing to do is just wait and it will let go after a short time. rarely a snake will bite and hold if it does wait unless it is unbearable, then cold water will probably make it let go.

the chances of you need to do this are pretty slim


the s shape is a natural position for any snake exploring or reacting to stress, it is a defensive posture and designed to offer a threat to encourage you to back off. It doesn't necessarily mean a bite will follow, most snakes posture and retreat. if they are really unhappy they usually hiss loudly with an open mouth, this again is a threat for you to back off, even then if they do strike it is often a bluff without a bite, again telling you to get out of town.

over time you will learn your snakes body language - bit it is a Royal and they are generally pretty placid


----------



## Bearjamin (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you for the replies. Puts my mind at ease a bit more knowing what to do and look for.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

My carpet always curls into an S when I go in to get her. She never bites. It's just them getting ready to defend if necessary. Once they know you aren't food it should stop.

Look up the method of tapping a snakes head before handling to avoid accidental feeding response.

As a rescue it could not of been handled regularly in which case it will think anything that moves is food. 

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

More chance of a royal hitting you with a pink fluffy pillow than biting.


----------

